# VESA Halterung für 34 Zoll Ultrawide Monitor



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute,
bin auf der Suche nach einer Vesa Halterung für meinen Monitor:
MSI Optix MAG341CQ

Wichtig ist mir dass die Vesa Halterung nicht dafür sorgt dass der Abstand zwischen Wand und Monitor allzu groß ist, am liebsten wäre mir wenn der Abstand so gering wie möglich ist damit auch ich einen gewissen Abstand zum Monitor habe ohne dass ich mich "zurücksetzen" muss.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## blautemple (9. Oktober 2020)

Das hier wäre der Klassiker und gleichzeitig auch der Klassenprimus: https://www.amazon.de/Ergotron-Desk...e=842-240&replacementKeywords=ergotron&sr=8-3


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Empfehlung, aber diesen scheint man ja an den Tisch zu montieren, und nicht an die Wand.
Wäre jetzt grundsätzlich nicht tragisch, aber preislich wäre mir das eine Ecke zu viel, gibt es da etwas Simpleres und Günstigeres?


----------



## Da_Obst (9. Oktober 2020)

Diese hier könntest du dir mal angucken: https://www.arctic.ac/produkte/mounts/monitorarme/wandhalterungen/
Ich hab die Z1-3D für meinen Bildschirm am Tisch montiert und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Diese hier könntest du dir mal angucken: https://www.arctic.ac/produkte/mounts/monitorarme/wandhalterungen/
> Ich hab die Z1-3D für meinen Bildschirm am Tisch montiert und bin damit zufrieden.


Meinst Du W1-3D?
Z1-3D finde ich nirgendwo.

BTW, auf der MSI Homepage für meinen Monitor steht:


> Requires special MSI wall mount adaptor ( 75 x 75 mm, 100 x 100mm) (sold separately)








						Specification Optix MAG341CQ
					

As a world leading gaming brand, MSI is the most trusted name in gaming and eSports. We stand by our principles of breakthroughs in design, and roll out the amazing gaming gear like motherboards, graphics cards, laptops and desktops.




					www.msi.com


----------



## Da_Obst (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe die Version welche mit einem Adapter für die Montage am Schreibtisch geliefert wird. Die W1-3D verwendet den gleichen Arm und kommt mit einem Adapter für die Wandmontage. Wenn du keinen Arm mit Gasdruckfeder haben möchtest um den Abstand zwischen Wand und Monitor so klein wie möglich zu halten kannst dir ja die anderen Optionen angucken. 

Den MSI Vesa Adapter hab ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, dafür dass hier: https://www.monitorhalterung.de/mon...vc-g27c-g27c2-g24c-ag32c-ag32cq-mag341cq.html


----------



## blautemple (9. Oktober 2020)

Ach schau an: https://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-Tischhalterung-mit-Arm-Monitor/dp/B00MIBN16O/ref=sr_1_3?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&crid=CSGVI9ET1YTP&dchild=1&keywords=amazon+basics+monitorhalter&qid=1602237383&sprefix=amazon+basics+mot,computers,160&sr=8-3

Das ist eine umgelabelte Ergotron LX. Für den Preis kannst du da absolut nichts falsch machen.


----------

